

Say Hello to Your Future Overlord. Big Dog's Speedy Robot Brother: Cheetah  - ceph_
http://youtu.be/d2D71CveQwo

======
ceph_
In case you haven't seen the videos of some of the precursors to cheetah.

Big Dog: <http://youtu.be/W1czBcnX1Ww> Littledog:
<http://youtu.be/CEQlZtCi7IQ>

------
joshu
That's some creepy robot, right there.

I really need to reboot my creepy robots blog.

